# freaking out - dry throat



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

So I woke up today and my throat was like super dry(it felt like a desert). I got up and drank some water. I then noticed my uvula(the thing that hangs in the back of your throat) was like longer than usual and touching my tongue! Anyone else get this?


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

Urgh yes it happened to me for a few days, then went away. I think it was either the weather or an allergic reaction to something. I didn't take any benadryl but that's supposed to help allergies.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Allergies or an illness like a cold will cause that. Usually the first sign I get of an illness is a really dry throat and mouth which then turns into strep or a cold. Being around smoke and other things that set of asthma or allergies will also cause the same thing. The one time I forced myself to eat something covered in pepper (I'm sensitive to pepper) I had an extremely dry throat and everything was swollen. If it's still bothering you after a few days you can see a doctor to determine exactly what's causing it. Otherwise it's not something to really worry about.


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Well it's just kind of scary because it's really long. I can feel it touching the back of my tongue. I can kind of feel it being pulled down when I swallow, too. I read one website that said you should eat lots of ice cream while you have that. Another website said drinking can cause that as well, but I only had one beer yesterday.


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

Does it feel like youre choking? I felt like I had something stuck back there or like I was choking on my own tongue until I realized what it was in the mirror with a tongue depressor (AKA my finger). I had to drink lots of water to feel okay, but luckily it went away.


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

It's my uvula. I just wish I knew why it was swollen.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

That happens to me when I get a cold. Feels so gross!


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I ended up going to see a doc about it. They said my uvula was most likely infected. They gave me a shot of an anti-inflammatory steroid and some antibiotics.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Well hope you're ok now.


----------

